# Mahindra Max 28 XL - Starving Fuel



## Bgrindle1992 (7 mo ago)

I am a 2013 Mahindra Max 28 XL and it runs great, starts right up every time but it continues to idle down and cut off. It did it recently and i pulled the side of the engine cover off and noticed the fuel bowl/fuel filter housing was half full when it is typically full. I messed with it until it had full fuel and it ran normal agian. 

I just did a new filter and cleaned the housing. Also did a fuel shut-off solenoid thining maybe it was failing.

Is it normal for the bowl to go half fuel and if not what would be causing it to cut fuel like that after using for a bit?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Bgrindle,

Does your tractor have a electric fuel pump to push fuel through the filter and onward to the injection pump? Listen carefully when you turn the key on you will hear it start pumping. If you cannot hear it running, trace the fuel line from the tank toward the engine.

If the fuel pump is running check that it is pumping fuel.

I once had a blockage in the fuel tank outlet, looked like a blob of sealant. I have no idea how it got into the tank. Came from the factory that way.


----------

